# Télécharger fichier flac sur Ipad



## Rollmops (7 Juillet 2015)

Hello 

Pour lire des fichiers audio FLAC sur l'Ipad il faut utiliser l'appli Flac Player.
Mais il faut d'abord télécharger des fichiers audio sur un Mac ou un Pc puis ensuite relier l'Ipad avec le Mac ou le Pc et via itunes importer les fichiers flac sur l'Ipad et les écouter avec Flac Player.

Pourtant il y a des applis pour Ipad qui permettent d'accéder à des serveurs comme Goodreader, Filebrowser ou Documents par Readle qui devraient permettre d'éviter cette procédure laborieuse et télécharger ces fichiers directement sur l'Ipad.

Est-ce le cas ?

Si oui, comment faire ?

En effet avec Goodreader par ecemple il y a un certain nombre de serveurs prédéfinis  : Dropbox, Google Drive, Sugar Sync, Ftp Server etc... Mais comment ajouter un autre serveur qui n'est pas dans la liste ?

Merci


----------



## lineakd (7 Juillet 2015)

@Rollmops, oui et pourquoi ne télécharges tu pas directement sur ton ipad, sans passer par un ordi?
Oui, en configurant le serveur directement sur l'app si c'est un webdav, sftp, smb,etc...
Certaines apps te permettent de trouver les serveurs qui sont dans réseau local, en étant connecter en wifi avec ta tablette.
Il est aussi possible de télécharge des fichiers en copiant les liens directement sur le navigateur de l'app ou de servir de signets sur l'app safari pour que les fichiers soient télécharger directement dans l'app comme sur goodreader.


----------



## Rollmops (8 Juillet 2015)

Merci lineakd 

Tu ne parles pas de Goodreader...
Est-ce avec cette app que l'on peut télécharger ? 
Si oui comment ?


----------



## Rollmops (8 Juillet 2015)

" en configurant le serveur directement sur l'app si c'est un webdav, sftp, smb,etc..."

Comment ?

Autre question .
Par ex j'ai rèussi à mettre webdav dans dans Goodreader mais il me demande mon authentification.
Comment fait-on pour s'enregistrer ?


----------



## lineakd (8 Juillet 2015)

@Rollmops, la page de goodreader (traduit par google). Tu trouveras toute l'aide!
Oui, on peut télécharger en copiant le lien du fichier puis d'ouvrir goodreader/connect/enter url/. Il est même possible comme ceci.
Pour la configuration des serveurs, tu ouvres l'app tu appui sur "connect" puis dans "connect to servers" tu appui sur "add". En dessous de "connect to servers", tu trouveras "servers found..." et appui sur "still looking,...". Il ira chercher les serveurs dans ton réseau local.
L'enregistrer... Peut-être en activant "remember credentials"!


----------



## Rollmops (9 Juillet 2015)

_"Pour la configuration des serveurs, tu ouvres l'app tu appui sur "connect" puis dans "connect to servers" tu appui sur "add". En dessous de "connect to servers", tu trouveras "servers found..." et appui sur "still looking,...". Il ira chercher les serveurs dans ton réseau local.
L'enregistrer... Peut-être en activant "remember credentials"!"

Merci 

Je n'ai rien en bas dans "servers found" mais au-dessus dans "known servers" oui.
Je pense que c'est parce que je n'ai pas l'ID et le mot de passe des serveurs.
Encore une fois COMMENT FAIT-ON pour s'enregistrer sur un serveur ??? _


----------



## lineakd (10 Juillet 2015)

@roolsmops, sur type de serveurs veux tu te connecter? Lesquels utilises tu? 
Pourtant même en étant connecter en ethernet, je retrouve le "servers found...". On y voit tous les smb du boulot... Oops!!!


----------



## Rollmops (11 Juillet 2015)

Webdav, usenet...


----------



## lineakd (11 Juillet 2015)

@Rollmops, je ne sais pas pour usenet.
Pour WebDAV, il suffit connaître sont nom, l'adresse (ur), l'utilisateur et le mot de passe.


----------



## Rollmops (11 Juillet 2015)

Oui mais c'est justement le *nom* et le *mot de passe* que je n'ai pas !
Il faut donc s'enregistrer et configurer mais COMMENT fait-on ça ?

Comment trouve-t-on le site webdav ?


----------



## lineakd (11 Juillet 2015)

@Rollmops, je ne pourrais pas t'aider. Je ne me sers que de serveurs personnels avec ce genre d'app.


----------

